# Shock Treatment (Rocky Horror)



## BoggyB (May 6, 2016)

Does anyone have anything to say about *Shock Treatment*, the sequel to the Rocky Horror Picture Show?

I've watched them both twice. RH stands as the better overall musical, partly due it must be said to the challenges and restrictions in the production of ST. But I feel - and in this I'm sticking my neck out - that ST has the better songs.

Articles on the Internet agree that ST was ahead of its time, story-wise. With its good songs as well, I say it deserves to go up in status. And if it was re-filmed along the lines of how it was originally planned (e.g. set in a town, not purely in a TV studio) then that would be marvellous.


----------

